# CUPS: no funciona ninguna impresora. (Cerrado)

## edgar_uriel84

Pues hace poco recuerdo que se actualizó CUPS en portage. Hoy me he dado cuenta que ha dejado de funcionar y ahora ni siquiera puedo imprimir con CUPS-PDF.

En la impresora (es una EPSON Stylus CX7300) la página de prueba la imprime sin problemas pero la de auto-prueba ya deja caer el error al igual que con cualquier otra cosa que se quiera imprimir. 

 *tail -F  /var/log/cups/error_log wrote:*   

> I [23/Apr/2009:13:39:38 -0500] [Job 24] Queued on "EPSON_Stylus_CX7300_USB_1" by "root".
> 
> I [23/Apr/2009:13:39:38 -0500] [Job 24] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 10130)
> 
> I [23/Apr/2009:13:39:38 -0500] [Job 24] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstoraster (PID 10131)
> ...

 

Y cups-pdf tiene un problema casi igual:

 *tail -F  /var/log/cups/error_log wrote:*   

> I [23/Apr/2009:13:43:31 -0500] [Job 25] Adding end banner page "none".
> 
> I [23/Apr/2009:13:43:31 -0500] [Job 25] File of type application/postscript queued by "root".
> 
> I [23/Apr/2009:13:43:31 -0500] [Job 25] Queued on "CUPS-PDF" by "root".
> ...

 

He reinstalado ghostscript-gpl, ghostscript, cups y gutenprint como dicen los demás post del foro y nada, el error persiste. Pasé a una versión anterior de cups y tampoco, alguna idea??

----------

## Txema

Para empezar estaría bien hacer caso a los mensajes

```
Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more
```

Pon el nivel de log de cupsd.conf en debug

Saludos.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Mejor así http://genomorro.webcindario.com/gentoo/cups_error.txt

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Ahora si esta mal esto, no solo pasa en Gentoo, también esta pasando con la computadora de mi hermano (tiene Debian Lenny), versión de cups diferente, mismo problema. acepto sugerencias. La impresora imprime bien desde el LiveCD de Ubuntu :-s

----------

## demostenes

Siento no aportar nada, pero esto es un error recurrente de cups. No hace demasiado tiempo me quejaba igualmente de esto y la solución única fue esperar algún tiempo hasta que un día, de repente y sin avisar, se pudo volver a imprimir.

----------

## Txema

Podrías probar a hacer una limpieza a fondo de cups, desinstalarlo y buscar con un find y borrar todo archivo relacionado con este que haya en el sistema y en la carpeta del usuario. Quizás con una instalación de cero comience a funcionar como debe.

La verdad es que cups da muchísimos problemas, casi parece una alfa ^^"

Saludos.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Sé que es un error recurrente, pero no creo que la mejor opción sea dejar que se arregle solo   :Confused: 

Si lo desinstalé pero no busqué residuos de CUPS después, creo que seguiré el consejo de Txema.

Cuando se arreglé avisaré como fue para que se tenga presente.

Saludos.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Vaya trate instalando ghostscript-gpl y ghostscript-gnu, ninguno dio resultado, ahora esperare a que se arregle solo, creo que no hay nada más que hacer.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *demostenes wrote:*   

> Siento no aportar nada, pero esto es un error recurrente de cups. No hace demasiado tiempo me quejaba igualmente de esto y la solución única fue esperar algún tiempo hasta que un día, de repente y sin avisar, se pudo volver a imprimir.

 

Tal como dijiste, hoy trate imprimir de nuevo y funcionó, no hice nada, no sé que paso, solo funcionó, CUPS no se actualizó, solo se le paso el berrinche.

----------

## esteban_conde

Perdon por reavivar el post pero me parreció en su dia que se cerraba en falso y por eso intento aportar lo que he observado por si sirve.

Con iptables corriendo por defecto localhost:631 lo lee como localhost e ignora el puerto.

soluciones que he puesto:

1)/etc/init.d/iptables stop

Poner la direccion http://localhost:631 en el navegador y aparece la pantalla de configuración.

Como esto acarrearia acordarte cada vez que quieras imprimir o tener iptables desactivado pasamos a 2)

2)crear una regla iptables tal que los paquetes que vengan del host local en mi caso 192.168.1.2 tengan en ACCEPT el puerto 631.

El caso es que di varias vueltas y no se si voy a poder reconstruir la orden debido a que cups no recibe la orde de 127.0.0.1 net.lo, lo hace por la tarjeta.

posible comando:

iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -i eth0 --dport 631 -j ACCEPT

He transformado el comando y creo que funciona, si no lo hace cambiad -i eth0 por -o eth0 (o el nombre que tenga).

Espero que sirva.

----------

